# Two TTF examples



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are a couple of TTF examples that I finished today. The one on the left is IPE and on the right is oak. The IPE was modified from a frame that I made a while back. I narrowed the pinch width to 3".

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Doesnt get much better than that. Nice!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

beautiful work northerner,the style of those is just right,if you ever want to sell one be sure to pm me lol


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

They look nice. What is IPE?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> They look nice. What is IPE?


IPE is also called Brazilian Walnut. Some people call it Ironwood.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice both, a great couple! Like them much.


----------

